# 2017 Cruze Diesel DEF Low -- Tank full



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I found a tsb that states there can be a delay from when you fill to when the driver info center is updated. 

I would let it idle and take it for a short drive to see if it resets the def level properly.

As far as the overflow goes - aways rinse the def off the car with water as it can damage the paint.

Jeff


----------



## wylekyote (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks jeff, its been driven back and forth to school (about 10 miles) now 2-3 days, and its got 40 miles left on the '5mph max' limp home mode timer, which is just about enough to get to the dealership So I think we've given it enough time to figure it out on its own, at least without some help


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Did it overflow when you put in a 2.5 gallon container of DEF? Or were you at a DEF pump at a truck stop etc.?

jeff


----------



## wylekyote (Oct 18, 2021)

It showed low, my daughter (who owns the car) put 2.5 gallons in it. Being the father of a number of children, I bought some more DEF to put in and got maybe 1/3 gallon in before it overflowed. thus confirming she'd already put plenty in the tank and the indicator was wrong. We've always used the BlueDef in the plastic inside cardboard containers


----------



## ChevyCruizer (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning
Just curious if you ever found the source of the issue? Exactly same thing going on on my 2018 87000 Miles. Says tank is empty. 385 miles till derated.


----------



## wylekyote (Oct 18, 2021)

I did. We had rodent damage on the wire to the sensor. 




ChevyCruizer said:


> Good morning
> Just curious if you ever found the source of the issue? Exactly same thing going on on my 2018 87000 Miles. Says tank is empty. 385 miles till derated.


----------



## ChevyCruizer (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m gonna take some stuff apart and take a look at wires and connectors. Thank you.


----------

